# It's a Toyger Baby, Yeah!



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Strange that i've never heard of these until now given how much research i've done looking into Bengals. They are pretty neat, check it out:

http://www.toygers.org/


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

That cat is very cool!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> That cat is very cool!!!


That post me sound like a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's interesting. I assume they started with an orange striped tiger. I wanted to know a bit more about their history, so I googled toygers. Here's one short article:

History

Already working on trying to improve the clarity of mackerel markings in domestic "tiger cats", the idea for a domestic tiger look-alike became a real possibility to Bengal cat breeder Judy Sugden in the late 1980s, when she noticed two small spots of tabby markings on the temple of one of her cats, Millwood Sharp Shooter. Since this area is always devoid of markings in domestics, Judy recognized the implications for someday developing a circular tiger face pattern. The problem of the usual linear tabby lines running back over the top of the head was answered in a street cat that she imported from Kashmir, India in 1993. Jammu Blu had all spots between his ears. The trick then would be to glue those spots back together in a never before tiger type pattern. Thus began the hair by hair construction of a tiger-like pattern that is still in progress

http://www.iloveapet.com/wb/pages/breed ... toyger.php


----------



## Can_Man (Aug 21, 2005)

check this out


http://www.toygers.org/future.html


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I do think they are beautiful, but some of them just look like normal bengals to me. I think we strive too hard to achieve a 'wild' look in our domestic pets, in fact, the wilder the better, it seems. We want cats that look like tigers, dogs that look like wolves, etc etc. Where will it end until we all have a real tiger in our livingrooms, once they discover a way of miniturising them??? 8O


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I think these are gorgeous and I know I know we are being serious but I also kinda like the idea of little minature tigers running around my living room too 



> Already working on trying to improve the clarity of mackerel markings in domestic "tiger cats", the idea for a domestic tiger look-alike became a real possibility to Bengal cat breeder Judy Sugden in the late 1980s, when she noticed two small spots of tabby markings on the temple of one of her cats, Millwood Sharp Shooter


I know this changes the subject completely but I was sure that the Millwood name was famliar and so I checked out Willow's pedigree. Sharp Shooter is not a direct descendent but Willow has a whole load of Millwoods as great great great grandparents, how cool is that 


*** edited to add that I have since been informed that pretty much all bengals are descendants of the Millwoods and now I feel like a bit of a womble and it is perhaps not so amazing afterall!!


----------



## Mihoshi (May 24, 2005)

I think Toygers have been around since the 80's. I've heard of them because I always hear about these spotted or striped designer cats that someone made as a novelty (Cheetos are a similar breed). The picture the breeders have of what they want the Toyger to look like is unrealistic and likely impossible when using Bengals (as they have a tendency to have marble, not verticle, stripes).


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Heather Sharada said:


> [/u]



Ohhhhh those faces - i'm in love  They do look a little like my brown bengal baby but regardless they are just cutey cutey cuteness!!!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Actually having a lot of Millwood in the pedigree IS good, so is Junglebook, Stonehenge, Eeyaa, Silvergenes, and Greenmansions.


----------



## KoritzerMarie (May 29, 2011)

I want one someday


----------



## granitestatecat (Apr 17, 2011)

i think the toygers would look alot cooler if they had a more oriental short hair type body


----------

